

Meet Marty Cooper - the inventor of the mobile phone - marklittlewood
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/click_online/8639590.stm

======
marklittlewood
"The battery lifetime was 20 minutes, but that wasn't really a big problem
because you couldn't hold that phone up for that long."

